# Holiday slot sightings



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Was out and about today, and I saw a couple of slot car sets for sale in the wild, figured I'd share. First is the SCX sets at Target... I think that's been mentioned here before, but I didn't realize they had separate cars and accessories? I saw a couple of different track pieces and two different pairs of cars: one set of tuner-type rice rockets and one set of NASCARs. Then at Ollie's Outlet (that may be just a regional thing, I know we have them in PA and MD) I saw a LifeLike HO NASCAR set. It was bigger than just a figure 8, it definitely had a couple of extra loops and twists to it. Wish I could remember the liveries--I think one was some kind of tools (Irvin?) and one was some branch of the military. Set was 40 bucks, I didn't need it that bad. For 20, I might have done it. I just remember 3 or 4 years ago at the same store when I got the Mattel/Tyco Toy Story set for like 10 bucks at Christmastime, and then later regretted that I didn't get more.

--rick


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

This is probably old news, but I saw the AutoWorld Dukes of Hazzard set at my local hobby shop. It was very impressive with two 90 degree intersections. It was $69.00.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I had no idea it was out there...*



old blue said:


> This is probably old news, but I saw the AutoWorld Dukes of Hazzard set at my local hobby shop.


Anyone else see it? nd


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

that ain't old news to me... cool! Wish I had a hobby shop around here to find new stuff in...

Can't wait to see how that sells...

--rick


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Neils wheels In Plano had the new dual power track.. I almost bought one, but I already have everything to hard wire my track and allthe jumpers already bought so thought naa better but another slot car instead lol..


Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just bought the Tomy "pro" terminal... it's nice. 
Greg Braun has them for sale, along with the 22 volt power packs.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> Then at Ollie's Outlet (that may be just a regional thing, I know we have them in PA and MD) I saw a LifeLike HO NASCAR set. It was bigger than just a figure 8, it definitely had a couple of extra loops and twists to it. Wish I could remember the liveries--I think one was some kind of tools (Irvin?) and one was some branch of the military. Set was 40 bucks, I didn't need it that bad. For 20, I might have done it.--rick


 If this is the Lifelike set I think it is (Winner's Cup) with the set only Irwin #26 and National Guard #16, it is a set that should be picked up by Lifelike collectors. Those two cars were only available in that set.

Unfortunately, the track is kinda useless as it contains mostly 9" 1/4 curves.

I also noticed that the AW Dukes of Hazzard set, while containing 1 or 2 intersections and a number of straights also uses only 9" 1/4 curves.

What is the attraction of the 9" 1/4 curve? If you are going to spend the money to produce new track, I wish manufacturers would give us something new, different and useful. That's not a slap at AW, just a general observation.

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Grandcheapskate said:


> If this is the Lifelike set I think it is (Winner's Cup) with the set only Irwin #26 and National Guard #16, it is a set that should be picked up by Lifelike collectors. Those two cars were only available in that set.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> Joe


Ah so... Didn't know that. And yes, I'm pretty sure that's what they were. Anybody want 'em that can't find 'em? I can go back and see if they're still there...

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Funny...*



Grandcheapskate said:


> *snip*
> What is the attraction of the 9" 1/4 curve? If you are going to spend the money to produce new track, I wish manufacturers would give us something new, different and useful. That's not a slap at AW, just a general observation.
> 
> Joe


We were talking about this some time ago with Steve...
From Racemasters...
http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?p=130991#post130991


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

noddaz said:


> We were talking about this some time ago with Steve...
> From Racemasters...
> http://slotcarillustrated.com/portal/forums/showthread.php?p=130991#post130991


 From having done the 6" and 15" Tyco compatible curves, as well as the 18" Tomy compatible curves, I know there is not a lot of manufacturing price difference in doing those three sizes. It therefore is reasonable to assume that doing a 1/4 curve would not cost much more than doing a 1/8th curve of the same size. Therefore, if you want to save costs, doing one 1/4 curve is far less expensive than doing 2 1/8th curves.

Now, having said that, if I were to put money into new molds which were compatible with existing manufacturer track, the last mold I would be tempted to make would be the 9" 1/4 curve. If I wanted to save costs by producing a 1/4 curve instead of 1/8th curves, I would go to a 12" 1/4 curve - at least that would be unique and maybe even have a small market. It can't be that much more expensive to produce a 12" curve over a 9" curve. So what if it raises the set cost by $1 or so.

Joe


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> What is the attraction of the 9" 1/4 curve?


One point that has not been made is that it's hard for the beginner to get into track-geometry trouble with one size of quarter curve.

The whole point of the basic set is to entice beginners into the hobby in hopes that they'll buy lots of add-ons later. So it's important that they not get frustrated and quit on that first set. As long as all they have is 9" quarter curves, they can always get a good-fitting track plan with 6, 9, and 15" straights. It's obvious when it's wrong - there's a three inch gap that's too big to be "fudged" together - you've just gotta pull a 9 and substitute a 6" straight on the other side of the layout.

You start introducting eighth curves with the resulting diagonal straights, and suddenly you've greatly increased the difficulty of track planning and it's now possible to get small mismatches that can be forced to fit by a desperate beginner. But when you force them to fit, you increase spontaneous deslots, contact problems, broken connector tabs, the amount of frustration, and the likelihood the customer will throw the set in the back of the closet to take up something else.

And _that_ means a smaller aftermarket, higher prices, and less specialized stuff available for guys like you and me to buy. By the time beginners want eighth curves, they are already committed to the hobby and have some experience to deal with the problems. But first they have to _not give up_ on the starter set.

Also, cost drops with quantity. A manufacturing run of 300,000 9" quarter-curves is a lot cheaper than 150,000 9" quarter-curves _plus_ 150,000 6" quarter-curves (and don't even think about the cost increase with twice as many eighth curves of each size per set). As a bonus, the simpler parts-count means there are fewer costly returns of mispacked sets. Low set prices help people enter the hobby and enlarge the market, then go overboard, buy everything they see, and join forums like this one to gripe amiably about sets with 9" curves . It's a good system, and all thanks to the humble 9" quarter curve. :thumbsup: 

Having been in the hobby business a while, that's my take on it, anyway.

-- D


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Dslot said:


> One point that has not been made is that it's hard for the beginner to get into track-geometry trouble with one size of quarter curve.
> 
> Having been in the hobby business a while, that's my take on it, anyway.
> 
> -- D


 All good points. However, if you start manufacturing track from scratch and are going to make it compatible with already existing track, why would you make 9" 1/4 curves instead of 12" 1/4 curves? The simple track building geometry stays the same, but you have now introduced a new piece of track into the market.

Are you going to get an aftermarket for 9" 1/4 curves? Absolutely not. How about 12" 1/4 curves? The possibility is there because you are the only guy making it. The cost difference between a 9" 1/4 curve and a 12" 1/4 curve, made in large quantities, must be pennies.

That was my only point. It's very true that introducing 1/8th curves into a beginner set is more costly and more difficult for the beginning track assembler.

And while you were at it, why make 6", 9" and 15" straights? Maybe you go with other sizes which still give you the 3" intervals, but are sizes not available elsewhere. Since you are giving the beginner a set layout and providing the diagram, you can make the appropriate size straights. Maybe instead of a 9", you go with a 12". Instead of a 15", go with an 18". There's no need to waste money reinventing the wheel. Think what Tomy users could do with 3 or 4 new sizes available.

Joe


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> However, if you start manufacturing track from scratch and are going to make it compatible with already existing track, why would you make 9" 1/4 curves instead of 12" 1/4 curves? The simple track building geometry stays the same, but you have now introduced a new piece of track into the market...


Hi, Joe,
Sorry, my mind went off to the more general question of the advantage of quarter-curves for beginners' sets. I wasn't really addressing why a semi-aftermarket set supplier (like AW has apparently decided to become) might choose to duplicate the particular 9" size, instead of, say, a 12".

A few possibilities come to mind. I'm not saying these are valid (I haven't even seen the AW track), just what AW might have been thinking:

- AW is still trading on nostalgia for the T-Jets and AFXs. The dads of today remember starter sets with 9" curves, so maybe AW figured it would sell more by duplicating that aspect, too.

- Perhaps AW isn't producing the track from scratch. Maybe it just got Tomy to do a run from existing dies, (or AW bought and refurbished worn-out Tomy dies) with a changed nameplate on the bottom and maybe other small mods. That would be MUCH cheaper than tooling up for a whole new track piece, and it's been done frequently in the hobby industry.

- Since today's housing (arguably) has less space than in the 1960s, maybe they figured a 12" standard curve would eat up enough extra floor space as to hurt the set's sales.

- A 12" quarter is a big chunk of plastic. Maybe it can't easily be molded without risking warping, as per Tomy's 15" straights. Bad on a straight, deadly on a curve. AW didn't want to take the chance, perhaps.

- A 12" quarter on a card takes up a lot of pegboard space. Maybe they didn't want to go with a standard size that hobby dealers might be unwilling to stock.

Don't get me wrong. I'm not saying it's a bad idea. I'd love to see a 12" quarter curve on the market (though I'd rather see a 6" quarter). Just a bit of guesswork as to why AW might not think it was the right way to go at this time.

Cheers.

-- D


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

D,
I hadn't considered the possibility of them using old, refurbished molds. But like you, I don't know what went into the decision. On the surface, it just seems counterproductive. But, they may have good reasons for doing what they are doing.

Joe


----------

